
Midstage Startups Are Your Best First Job in Tech - ryan_j_naughton
https://angel.co/talent-hacks/best-first-jobs-in-tech?utm_campaign=talent_newsletter-102417
======
nugget
A friend of mine used to look for Series B startups where multiple top tier VC
firms had co-invested, and used that to filter down prospective leads. It led
him to some very lucrative opportunities.

------
manhnt
But how to know if a company is REALLY a midstage startup or not?

~~~
Nivo0o0
Series B & C – the 5 points highlighted in the article describe the kind of
things you'd look for in an ideal 1st company to join

